# Review: 2010 Flow Verve 155w - 2009 Forum Republics



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Weight: 205 lbs
Board: 2010 Flow Verve 155w
Bindings: 2009 Forum Republic
Days Ridden: 2(with a 3rd tomorrow)

Conditions: Average December in Michigan minus the snow. We've have like maybe 10in of real snow, with most of it melting. Looking out the window now, I can see a ton of grass. At the hill, I could swear they carried the parking lot snow and through on the mountain. On the second day, when I arrived they riding the snow cat through clumps of snow. By mid morning they had the run covered, but it was very icy.

Groomers: I always get scared when hitting ice, and that was no exception today with the whole hill be ice. This think was killing it when I was bombing, holding an edge like it was nobodies business. When ever I hit the parts that the groomer didn't hit and was still natural, I could lay a carve like no other.

Chop: It rattle a little bit on ice, but nothing outta the normal chattering.

Speed: Compared to my Lamar boards I've owned, I know what bombing is now, and that was on factory wax. My hot wax stuff is coming in the mail for my birthday and will report back on it.

Ice: First day out, I didn't have a detune and I caught quite a few edges doing ground 360s. After the detune, I caught one edge on some ice, but that was my fault for bombing the freshly groomed parking lot ice run.

Park: I love this board off kickers, it feels so natural. I did a few 180's nothing big, but I handled the 20ft kickers well. The boxs felt smooth, I didn't catch an edge. Soft but not as soft as I thought it would be.

Bindings: Almost god. The heel strap is confertable as hell as well as the toe cap fitting my boots, my friend boots, and my other friends boots well. My only complaint is there the largest size, but with my size 12 boots, it takes a lot of work to get the first few ratchets on the toe strap.

Overall: I love this board. Some refer to it as a beginner board, but I've been riding for six years and I love it. It might be the fact I'm used to Lamar's, or it might be the fact I went down from a 157.

Any questions?


----------

